# Is this wild lettuce?



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

I am not sure if the pics will upload properly, but is this wild lettuce ? It did have small yellow flowers that looked like mini- dandelions a week ago. There are multiple flowers on one stalk, and the stalks have no leaves.


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

Here is a picture of the leaves


----------



## chickenista (Mar 24, 2007)

Nope. Sorry.
Wild lettuce doesn't have the individual stalks running up that way.
It is a big single stalk with the rosette leaves at the base and new leaves held closely to the single stalk as they are growing out.


----------



## where I want to (Oct 28, 2008)

It's a DYC - D(word-not-allowed) Yellow Composite. Which is actually a term I've heard biologists use. for anyone of the dandelion-like plants that could be one of many different species- hard to tell. It looks like one I have that my goats think is the best thing on earth to eat. Which is why it only appears in the garden.


----------



## bjgarlich (Nov 20, 2012)

I think it might be hawkweed... Not totally sure tho.


----------



## Tabitha (Apr 10, 2006)

Not hawkweed, not dandelion, not chichory. Have never seen it before. A wild mustard maybe?


----------



## DarleneJ (Jan 29, 2012)

Hawkweed has furry stems. I'll keep the pic in mind though. In case I run into a description.


----------

